# Has anyone heard of this??



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi ladies,

I went to CRM Coventry today for a self funding 1st consultation appointment today but to cut a story short, it didnt happen due to a mix up with my GP referral letter.
Anyway, whilst waiting for my appointment, my circumstances changed and i now think egg share is the best route for us.. 
But when i mentioned this to the receptionist at CRM Cov today, she told me i would need to be referred by my GP for egg share.... I have done 2 egg shares at CRM LONDON and never had to do this. Even on Coventrys website it doesnt mention this, only to call the clinic..

Can anyone tell me if the receptionist is right, im 99% sure she is wrong.

Thanks xxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare (Feb 6, 2013)

I haven't heard of that and I've been in contact with a few clinics.... The only letter I know GPs do is the one to say there's no medical history that would prevent you from sharing and that's after you're accepted....

Weird? I would call them up tomorrow and speak to the egg share team, unless they have a completely different system there I don't knw...


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Im pretty sure she has it wrong...

Im going to call tomorrow, i wont explain who i am, or what i was told and see what they say.

Thanks for the reply 
Xxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare (Feb 6, 2013)

Sounds like a plan  
Update as to what they say if you can 

Gl!


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

I know some clinics ask for this, but no experience with CRM so can't advise x


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey ladies,

Well, i was wrong!! I called them this AM to book an app and i was told by the coordinator that i hae to get referred by my GP, which isnt a problem just never heard of this before...


Thanks again for ur replies 

Xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare (Feb 6, 2013)

At least you know that's how they work now and you can get on and do it 

Sending you tons of luck


----------

